# error: NVRAM Space Full



## doug5_10 (Dec 11, 2011)

On start up I have an error error: NVRAM Space Full
After hitting F1, the message appears repeatedly before the laptop loads normally. The laptop also will not wake from sleep or hibernation and has to be forced to shut down. In general usage, everything else appears to be working normally.
I have tried googling the error message to no avail and have checked the sleep/hibernation settings

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

NVRAM or Non-volatile random-access memory is usually the info stored on the Bios chip as the Bios settings, do you have any custom settings?
What brand and model laptop is it?

Does it retain the correct date and time when shut down and unplugged?


----------



## doug5_10 (Dec 11, 2011)

Not enitrely sure what BIOS is, not aware I have any settings that would affect it. Nothing was changed, the error appeared spontaneously after it wouldn't wake from sleep and i had force shut down. 
2 other messages before hitting F1 are 
system configuration data read error
system configuration data write error

Time and date are correct
laptop is a Dell Inspiron M301Z
Thanks


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, usually we would suspect a failing cmos battery however if the time, date is right then most likely not (why wrench asked). Now it is possible that the BIOS, cmos is corrupt and it appears dell have responded, there is a Bios update, however as you do not know what the Bios is, I fear you might have a problem (get this wrong and you have problems). Should be easy enough, read all the instructions (expand the v's ). If this appears daunting to you post back.

Drivers and Downloads | Dell [Australia]


----------



## doug5_10 (Dec 11, 2011)

Have tried this update and wouldn't install. I just got a rather poorly spelt error box!

Error
To update early version BIOS is not allow!

Anybody any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What Bios version is listed on the bottom of the Dell Splash screen> A ??


----------



## doug5_10 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just restarted to have a look for you and it booted up fine! Closed the lid and it then woke up with no problems! No idea! Will post back if problem reappears.


----------

